
Confessions of a Banned Digger - ejpfauth
http://www.site-reference.com/articles/General/Confessions-of-a-Banned-Digger.html
======
ryanmahoski
Summary: Mark Cuban's brother is obsessed with gaming digg. He and other
spammers use time-delayed scripting techniques to artificially promote
stories. After his first warning, he returned to using scripts and now his
account is deleted, his IP address blacklisted.

